# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Tour >  Tour giá rẻ tuần 5 tháng 08/2012 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Xuôi dòng miền Tây đến với Cần Thơ “gạo trắng nước trong” tham quan chợ nổi Cái Răng, đến với hồ Ba Bể một trong hai mươi hồ nước ngọt đẹp nhất thế giới. Chiêm ngưỡng đỉnh núi Seongsan nơi đón nhận ánh sáng bình minh đầu tiên ở Hàn Quốc. Tham quan địa hình Cacxtơ Thạch Lâm - được mệnh danh là “Thiên hạ đệ nhất kỳ quan”. Vòng quanh thế giới nào  :Smile: 


*TRONG NƯỚC*

*Tp.HCM - Tiền Giang - Cần Thơ - Vĩnh Long*

Thời gian: 2 ngày - 1 đêmGiá tour: 1.720.000 VNĐ/ 1 kháchPhương tiện: đi và về bằng ô tôKhởi hành: 01/09/2012

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Xe và HDV theo suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịchThuyền, tàu hỏa theo chương trình (nếu có)Chi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm

* Giá tour không bao gồm: Chi phí cá nhân, tiền bồi dưỡng cho HDV và tài xế

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Bến Thành

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Hà Nội - Hồ Ba Bể - Cao Bằng - Thác Bản Dốc - Pắc Pó*

Thời gian: 4 ngày - 3 đêmGiá tour: 3.250.000 VNĐ/ 1 kháchPhương tiện: Đi và về xeKhởi hành: 31/08/2012

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Xe và HDV theo suốt tuyếnChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trìnhBảo hiểm du lịch, thuế VAT

* Giá tour không bao gồm: Chi phí cá nhân

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Vietravel

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Tp.HCM - Busan - Gyeongju - Jeju - Seoul*

Thời gian: 5 ngày - 5 đêmGiá tour: 23.058.000 VNĐ/ 1 khách (áp dụng cho đòan 15 khách)Phương tiện: đi và về bằng máy bayKhởi hành: 21/09, 19/10/2012

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay khứ hồi, thuế sân bay, phí an ninh và xăng dầu, thuế VATXe và HDV theo suốt tuyến, lệ phí visa, bảo hiểm du lịchChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình

* Giá tour không bao gồm: tiền bồi dưỡng cho HDV và tài xế

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Thanh Niên

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Hà Nội - Lào Cai - Hà Khẩu - Thạch Lâm - Côn Minh - A lư cổ động*

Thời gian: 7 ngày - 6 đêmGiá tour: 8.331.000 VNĐ/ 1 kháchPhương tiện: đi và về bằng tàu hỏaKhởi hành: Thứ 6 hàng tuần

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé tàu hỏa, xe và HDV theo suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịchThủ tục thông hành 2 nướcChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình

* Giá tour không bao gồm: tiền bồi dưỡng cho HDV và tài xế, visa nhập cảnh

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Hà Nội Red Tour

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## mosami

*Công ty TNHH Pacific Travel*
Giấy phép lữ hành Quốc Tế số: 79 - 317/2011/TCDL-GP LHQT
Số đăng ký kinh doanh: 0311077171 do Sở kế hoạch và đầu tư TP.HCM cấp
*Trụ sở chính:* 48 Ưu Long, P.11, Q.8, TP.HCM Tel: 66860116-66860118 Fax: 62612210
*VPĐD:* 98 Nguyễn Duy Dương, P.9, Q.5, TP.HCM  Tel: 62614251-62614252 Fax: 62614254
www.dulichthailand.com được điều hành bởi Pacific Travel
 © 2011 Pacific Travel  -  *Hotline:  0973 385 282 - 091 224 0255*
*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
***KHUYẾN MÃI LỚN DU LỊCH THÁNG 9 , CƠ HỘI CHỈ CÓ 1!!!**1/ THÁI LAN : (6N5D) èCHỈ CÒN 6.500.000 VND**Khuyến maĩ từ ngày 15/9 – 30/9 (giá ưu đaĩ)**2/ CAMPUCHIA : (4N3D) èCHỈ CÒN 3.500.000 VND**Khuyến maĩ đến hết tháng 9**LIÊN HỆ ĐẶT VÉ :**HOTLINE: KIM HỒNG - 091.224.0255/ 0973.385.282*

----------

